# Look owners who rode a Focus?



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi. Currently on a 595 Ultra w very little use as I bought it mid July 2011. Previously on a Med 585 then went to a 2010 Orca which I did not like for 2 reasons; Reason 1 was that I felt the 54 Orca was too big headtube and top tube and second, wow was it stiff as heck especially in the rear. I went back to what I knew and that was another Look. It rides great but my only issue is the headtube length on a med is still a bit too much. I ride w 8cm of handlebar drop compared to saddle and need a 5mm to 10mm more. Yes, negative 10 stem.
So question is Focus. I like what I read, I have no dealer, I like the dimensions of their 54 and has anyone ridden an Izalco and what do you think?


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

I used to own a 54 izalco. Amazing bike. Then I bought a dogma2. Now it takes the cake. But the focus is an amazing bike to ride. You won't be dissapointed.


----------

